# Thoughts on Didy Tai WCMT



## skycheattraffic (Apr 16, 2012)

So after trying a bunch of different options, I've come to two conclusions:
1) padding on the shoulder doesn't work for me. It's an issue with my RS and also with the carriers I've tried at a baby wearing meetup.
2) mei tais are the perfect solution to my baby wearing needs except that they all come with the padded shoulder straps.

I tried on a woven wrap conversion mei tai and it was perfect for me! My near 15lb 2 month old felt light as a feather and putting it on and positioning baby was easy and quick. For me it felt like the best of both worlds: soft and snuggly like a wrap but easy and quick like a mei tai. Of course most of them are gorgeous custom jobs way out of my price range. I did however find a Canadian retailer for didy tai which means no duty, $5 shipping, no waiting for a custom order, and a more affordable price point. I'd love to hear from anyone who has tried one or owns one. Would this be a good choice? From the photos it looks like the shoulder straps flare right from the body of the carrier like the one I tried which is by far the most important thing for me. Thank you in advance!


----------



## rainbowasylum (Aug 25, 2013)

I have tried one, and I liked it- for a small baby. I thought they were a little smaller bodied than I preferred.

Another option- which I absolutely loved- was Natural Mother Productions. They make a great wrap strap style option and an hourglass body shape that fits for a very long time.

I will say that as a baby gets bigger, padding that didn't work with a wee one, sometimes is a lifesaver. I am a wrapper at heart, but in a MT I like a padded wrap strap.


----------



## rainbowasylum (Aug 25, 2013)

http://www.naturalmotherproductions.com/apps/webstore/

Bonus- it's a Canadian company.


----------



## skycheattraffic (Apr 16, 2012)

I tried one of her (natural mother productions) wrap conversions and LOVED it but her mei tais have the padded shoulder - a veto for me unfortunately. Her wrap conversions are amazing but custom jobs; you have to book her time in advance, ship her the wrap, etc. Ideally I'd love to use her but I'm adding up all the costs and the time and I don't think I can go that route. The didy tai seems like the next best thing. Is it short or narrow in the body or both?

Eta: thanks btw


----------



## rainbowasylum (Aug 25, 2013)

It is 15-16 inches at the base fully open- you can probably get it to 12-18 months, but for my kids, that is narrower than I like even with a very young toddler- the height is similarly petite. That said, It would be a go to for me with a very young baby as it is so squish friendly. I would just plan to sell and upsize down the road.


----------



## skycheattraffic (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks so much! I have a lead on a used one for less than half of retail so I'll definitely pursue that. Even if I end up needing a different one later, it sounds like a great fit for the time being.


----------



## skycheattraffic (Apr 16, 2012)

Rainbow, can you measure the height of the seat please?

Eta: I just realized you probably don't have it anymore


----------



## rainbowasylum (Aug 25, 2013)

No, I don't have it anymore I am heading to preschool size carriers these days. I wish I could be more help.

At that price though, I would absolutely buy one.


----------



## skycheattraffic (Apr 16, 2012)

I also scored a little frog size 7 woven yesterday! Now they just need to ship. I can't wait!


----------



## skycheattraffic (Apr 16, 2012)

An update for anyone interested: the didy tai is here and we love it! It's my go-to carrier for getting baby sleeping quickly. I also love my wrap and have started learning back carries with it around the house. The didy is ridiculously easy. I essentially prewrap it: tie waist straps and put shoulder straps on, cross at the back and hold between my knees. I loosen the shoulders a lot, pop baby in, tighten and tie. Super fast and easy and baby is practically guaranteed to nap. Money well spent


----------

